# Dr. Earth at Ace- organic planting soil...



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

I have been everywhere trying to find some kind of premixed soil or the ingredients to mix my own and I found this brand at Ace- Dr. Earth.  They have a whole line of organic products and they seem to be truly organic.

Anyhow, this planting soil I found has: Forest Humus, Natural Diet Worm Castings, "High country" (?) Chicken manure, Norwegian cold water Kelp Meal, aged Bat Guano and Seaweed extract (oh and it says blended with 100% pure love because I hear that protects against marijuana rickets or something like that, lol.

It also contains beneficial soil microbes and endo and ecto mycorrhizae, lots of them I'm too lazy to type.

They also had several fertilizers that did not appear to be chemical based.

It was 12 bucks for 1.5 cubic feet

Here is a link to the soil:
hxxp://www.drearth.com/products/organic-soils/

I'm wondering what you think of it? or if anyone has used it (search feature sucks)


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

oh and it says it will "adjust the soil to a 6.5ph...I'm thinking that means when mixed into your beds outside, but for containers, I'm not sure.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 11, 2010)

Sounds like it has lots of good stuff in it. I've never used it but I like to add perlite to just about everything to ensure good drainage.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 11, 2010)

midnight_toker said:
			
		

> oh and it says it will "*adjust the soil to a 6.5ph*...I'm thinking that means when mixed into your beds outside, but for containers, I'm not sure.


 
Most all the mixes do that now. 

Looks like fairly decent stuff and the price is right.  Subcool's got a sticky thread that'll suggest some stuff to add to make sure it gets up to snuff.

Here's the link; about halfway down is the recipe:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26412&page=3


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

I was thinking I'd add perlite.  Is vermiculite the same thing as perlite?

Anyhow, I'll definitely do a GJ so others might benefit.

I did some searching on google and saw that the guy who owns the company responded to someone's email with this:

"I would treat it like a tomato plant. Feed it with Dr. Earth organic 5
tomato and vegetable fertilizer once every 2 months until a few weeks before
harvest. It will give it the necessary nutrients to grow and produce enough
foliage and flowers to achieve your desired results. Simply follow the
instructions on the label and I am sure you will be satisfied with the
results. I have had many patients come to me with this question and my
answer has always been the same, they all have been very satisfied with the
final results."

and I read some other forum posts I found while searching that says pretty much the same the "Organic 5" fertilizer works well.  We shall see.  They also have plant starter,  blooming,  tree and shrub, etc. ferts.  The lady who helped me was all jazzed about their products and said a rep would be in the store in a few weeks to teach a class.  I might go.


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

From Subcool's thread: 


> 8- Large bags of High quality Organic potting soil with a coco and Mycorrhizae
> 1- 25-50 pounds of Organic Worm castings
> 5# Steamed Bone meal
> 5# Bloom bat Guano
> ...


----------



## midnight_toker (Mar 11, 2010)

would hydrated lime be the same thing as sweet lime?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 11, 2010)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Sounds like it has lots of good stuff in it. I've never used it but I like to add perlite to just about everything to ensure good drainage.


:yeahthat: 

Yeah, just about every pre made doesn't have enough perlite in it.  Not sure if it's the cost or the added bulk, probably both.

No, perlite and vermiculite are not the same.  I quit using vermiculite years ago because it breaks down and retains too much water. To me, it is root rot waiting to happen.

Again, no.  Hydrated lime is NOT the same as sweet (dolomitic) lime.  It breaks down way too fast and will burn mj.  It has it's uses, but growing mj is not one of them. 

DD


----------

